# Donor anonymity



## Jupiter (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all,

Someone mentioned in an earlier post that she was having trouble finding a sperm donor and it seems this is prevalent natio-wide so many women are now going abroad because waiting lists are so long or clinics in their area just don't have any stocks.

I wondered if anyone thinks that this is due to the new laws that have been introduced that now mean no donor can be anonymous.

But also is the shortage, and the subsequent difficulty of finding sperm, worth it if a child is able to find their donor?

Lots of moral questions tied up in this one I think - a really interesting topic for debate, especially because you're really on the 'front line.'

Any thoughts would be greatly received,

Jupiter


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

This IP address is from a University, so this is clearly a research post.  Shall I IM her, or is she to be banned    I say ban    Can't stand people who try to 'use' us for research    At least she could've come out openly and said where she was from and what she was doing. 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

As I'm in work tomorrow and probably not online until tomorrow evening, I've IM'd her for now as she will no doubt wonder where her post has gone when she's logged on tomorrow, and I didn't want her then posting something else again.  

Jayne x


----------

